# Prettiest girl



## yv0nne (Jul 24, 2013)

Awhile back, the girls wanted to dress me up to make my film debut. So, do I make a good Viking?




Also, the real prettiest girl in my world ..can't beat some Vizsla love!
I figure there should be at least one good looking face in this. Since you took the time to click it& all


----------



## manaheim (Jul 24, 2013)

Wow a Vizsla!  Those are rare!  Beautiful dog.  I saw one once when I was out and about and I said, "Wow is that a Vizsla?" and the woman was completely shocked that I even knew what it was. 

Oh and yes.

Hawt.


----------



## yv0nne (Jul 24, 2013)

When people know my dogs breed, I am overcome with happiness LOL! They are definitely not the most known breed outside of people in the dog world. I've had people tell me she's a lab, a mutt, Vizslas aren't a real breed, etc. So silly. How do you know them? Hunting? Or just like dog breeds?

And thanks.. I really try.


----------



## manaheim (Jul 24, 2013)

My wife and I like animals. I'm not going to say we're animal lovers or animal people because that implies that we're freaks who dress our animals up in party dresses and turn into puddles of goo when schnuggums does something JUST LIKE PEOPLE!  That's not us.  We just like animals.  Animals are great. 

Anyway, we watch the AKC dog show every year... if we happen to catch it.  We've missed it these past couple years.  Working breeds and herding breeds tend to be our favorite.  Sporting breeds next.  I'm not sure what a Vizsla would be considered, but from the pointerish aspects, I suspect sporting/hunting? (googles it... YUP! I'm so good.) 

I don't tend to know a ton about the sporting breeds, but they get my attention because I had an uncle who used to breed German Shorthaired Pointers, and the Vizsla originally struck me as similar, and then that COLOR... such an UNBELIEVABLY beautiful rich color.  I've never really had a chance to "meet" one to any great degree, but my uncle's dogs were always very sweet.  A little spazzy and not always exactly brilliant, but good, affectionate, loyal dogs.  Also fast as hell. 

My wife and I have had Pembroke Corgis.  More our speed.  Medium sized dog with small dog legs and big dog attitude.  Smart and quirky.

Damnit. The more I talk to you the more I want to go home and say to the wife "We need to go get a dog!"


----------



## yv0nne (Jul 24, 2013)

Yeah ..I am a dog person, but not in that I dress her up& expect her to be like my surrogate human child LOL! She helps me train for half-marathons& competes in field tests& agility. Working bred dogs are permanently my favorite kind.. can't beat a dog who has a drive& desire to actively work with you! GSPs are pretty great dogs ..but yes, they do tend to be slightly more spazzy than Vizslas& I don't love their coloring. Although, not that I know you can get mostly solid ones, I'm a little more sold on them.

Pembroke Corgis are pretty awesome. There's actually quite a few who compete in agility! They aren't the fastest but some of those buggers have serious drive! Just go home, convince her to get a new puppy& then post the photos  There can never be enough cute puppy photos!


----------



## manaheim (Jul 24, 2013)

yv0nne said:


> Yeah ..I am a dog person, but not in that I dress her up& expect her to be like my surrogate human child LOL! She helps me train for half-marathons& competes in field tests& agility. Working bred dogs are permanently my favorite kind.. can't beat a dog who has a drive& desire to actively work with you! GSPs are pretty great dogs ..but yes, they do tend to be slightly more spazzy than Vizslas& I don't love their coloring. Although, not that I know you can get mostly solid ones, I'm a little more sold on them.
> 
> Pembroke Corgis are pretty awesome. There's actually quite a few who compete in agility! They aren't the fastest but some of those buggers have serious drive! Just go home, convince her to get a new puppy& then post the photos  There can never be enough cute puppy photos!



Oh trust me the only reason why we don't have one is because of ME.   We already have four cats.  Maine Coons no less.  Big ones. 

And yeah, Corgis are pretty darn good at agility.  They're not nearly as fast as some dogs, but they're no slouch and they can outmaneuver quite a few of them.  The neighbors used to have a Doberman that would play with one of our corgis, and boy there was no way in hell my dog could keep up in a straightaway, but if anyone had to turn, the doberman would crash into a wall where my dog would pull a 90 degree right in like 2'.   Watching the doberman chase my corgi was hysterical.


----------



## Rosy (Jul 24, 2013)

manaheim said:


> My wife and I like animals. I'm not going to say we're animal lovers or animal people because that implies that we're freaks who dress our animals up in party dresses and turn into puddles of goo when schnuggums does something JUST LIKE PEOPLE! That's not us. We just like animals. Animals are great.
> 
> Anyway, we watch the AKC dog show every year... if we happen to catch it. We've missed it these past couple years. Working breeds and herding breeds tend to be our favorite. Sporting breeds next. I'm not sure what a Vizsla would be considered, but from the pointerish aspects, I suspect sporting/hunting? (googles it... YUP! I'm so good.)
> 
> ...



we dog sat a Vizla - She was AWESOME
we have 2 Westies and a schnoodle/westie/greatness mix - they are the best.  20lbs - full of spunk, smart, lovable.  YEP I'm a dog person, but not clothing on pets.


----------



## yv0nne (Jul 24, 2013)

Wish my trainer would post his videos to youtube instead of Facebook so I could share them ..I run a very, very fast Border Collie. I have a soft spot in my hard for slower dogs. Hoping Penny will be somewhere between lightning speed& time fault speed ahaha
Vizslas are pretty awesome ..Penn has about 30 tricks+ all her agility at 1yr old! Can't beat a dog that smart  Westies are great dogs ..your mix sounds super interesting! Any photos?!


----------



## Rosy (Jul 24, 2013)

yv0nne said:


> Wish my trainer would post his videos to youtube instead of Facebook so I could share them ..I run a very, very fast Border Collie. I have a soft spot in my hard for slower dogs. Hoping Penny will be somewhere between lightning speed& time fault speed ahaha
> Vizslas are pretty awesome ..Penn has about 30 tricks+ all her agility at 1yr old! Can't beat a dog that smart  Westies are great dogs ..your mix sounds super interesting! Any photos?!



Will post some later tonight


----------



## CowgirlMama (Jul 24, 2013)

manaheim said:


> Oh trust me the only reason why we don't have one is because of ME.   We already have four cats.  Maine Coons no less.  Big ones.
> 
> And yeah, Corgis are pretty darn good at agility.  They're not nearly as fast as some dogs, but they're no slouch and they can outmaneuver quite a few of them.  The neighbors used to have a Doberman that would play with one of our corgis, and boy there was no way in hell my dog could keep up in a straightaway, but if anyone had to turn, the doberman would crash into a wall where my dog would pull a 90 degree right in like 2'.   Watching the doberman chase my corgi was hysterical.



I've compared my corgi to a cutting horse on more than one occasion. He can change direction, stop, or start with no warning. So quick. Probably helps to have such short legs.


----------



## yv0nne (Jul 24, 2013)

Hahah too funny ..Penny is super agile when it comes to stopping& spinning compared to her best friend, Briar the Border Collie!


----------



## yv0nne (Jul 29, 2013)

Here's a video of Briar& I practicing for the trial this upcoming weekend ..there's no way anyone else on this forum does agility with their dog, is there?!


----------

